# GAA match tickets---help



## suzie duff (15 Aug 2006)

im looking for tickets for sunday week, leitrim has got through to the final for teh tommy murphy cup, which is great news. Leitrim will be playing before the dublin game....which means it will be so hard to get tickets..

its been years since letrim have been in Croke park and it would be great to see them. my brother is coming from teh USA to see them ( how sad are we!) 
any ideas where to get them?????


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

Leitrim County Board should get an allocation (small)-contact someone you know in a GAA club and see if they can help.  Or someone you know in whatever county are playing Dublin.

An allocation did go on sale on Ticketmaster (according to www.boards.ie) before the last Dublin game (Friday maybe?).


----------



## hansov (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

According to the GAA (www.gaa.ie) there will be no public sale of tickets from Parnell or Croke Park. I presume (altho' its always better not to presume!) that ticketmaster.ie is a public sale point. Your best bet is the Leitrim County Board. (And BTW if you can apply for two for me as well, I will shout Leitrim on 'til I'm hoarse   and obviously pay you for them as well!) the scramble is on........................


----------



## Humpback (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

Aren't they going to go onsale on Ticketmaster (here) once they know which team will be playing Dublin?


----------



## CGorman (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

For the last Dublin game, our county board started sales at 5pm on Thurs; but you could easily get tickets from Ticketmaster on the Wednesday before. The only problem was the ticketmaster tickets were in quite bad locations (Upper Cusack and Upper Hogan only).


----------



## momomo (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

Nose bleed tickets, Row Y Upper Cusack we ended up with! you would be dizzy walking up to the seats


----------



## breathnach1 (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

www.needaticket.net


----------



## momomo (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*


70euro they were looking for for the dublin westmeath match, thats a joke


----------



## suzie duff (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

 i will try ticket master on wednesday, its only the leitrim game i want to see!!
its a long time since i was there last to see them playing! i suppose i could watch the dubs playing too!!


----------



## Humpback (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*


Wouldn't touch this crowd with a barge-poll. No postal address, no contact details, and only a mobile phone number to be called. Breaks almost every rule of safe online shopping.


----------



## suzie duff (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

cheers ronan


----------



## thewatcher (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*



suzie duff said:


> i will try ticket master on wednesday, its only the leitrim game i want to see!!
> its a long time since i was there last to see them playing! i suppose i could watch the dubs playing too!!


 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dublin ticket allocation nightmare*

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dublin fans are set for the mother and father of ticket scrambles ahead of the All-Ireland SFC semi-final in Croke Park on August 27.

The Dublin County Board's allocation will be 20,000 which means that clubs allocation will be dramatically cut from what they received for the quarter-final and Leinster semi-final and quarter-final. Also there will be *NO *public sale of tickets from Parnell Park or Croke Park.

Dublin have had over 60,000 fans at each of their last three games - the attendances at those games were 79,190 (v Westmeath, All-Ireland quarter-final), 67,970 v (Offaly, Leinster final), 81,754 (v Laois, Leinster semi-final).

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If ticketmaster get tickets there will be war,can't see it happening.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Do you not have any relations in Leitrim ?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Or ring the leitrim county board tell them you have a long lost culchie coming home,any tickets going nod nod   !.
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## suzie duff (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

 i am from Leitrim but living in dublin....my brother in usa has i hope a few good contacts....it wold just be nice to see them....but ill try ticket master anyway and talk all nice to a few people!!


----------



## breathnach1 (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

deal with needaticket.net and never have had a problem excellent service


----------



## Humpback (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*



breathnach1 said:


> deal with needaticket.net and never have had a problem excellent service


 
That's obviously your prerogative. Based on normal recommended rules for operating on the internet, detailed [broken link removed], [broken link removed] or here, this site wouldn't make me feel confident at all to do business with them.

Plus, tickets are at least twice the price of normal ticket costs for any of the events I've looked at. Why would you pay so much when you can get them at "normal" cost from other outlets?


----------



## breathnach1 (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

getting good tickets would be my perogative ticketmaster have the worst tickets


----------



## jpd (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

when you can get them!


----------



## deem (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*



breathnach1 said:


> deal with needaticket.net and never have had a problem excellent service


 
company only incorporated since 5 July 2006, what could you have gone to at this stage, with no problems


----------



## momomo (17 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

*Sunday, August 27th* 
Dublinv Mayo/Laois (Semi-Final 4pm) Louth v Leitrim (T Murphy Cup final 2pm) Roscommon v Meath (Minor 12.30pm) 
There will be no sale of tickets for these games from the GAA Ticket Office, the GAA website or Ticketmaster. Tickets will only be available through clubs and county board sources in the participating counties.

http://www.gaa.ie/plugins/matchfeed.cgi?rm=content&plugin_data_id=14312

​


----------



## Humpback (22 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*


Another enterprising journalist picked up something from AAM with their little piece on the above alleged rip-off ticket website in the Sunday Tribune last week.


----------



## suzie duff (23 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

 Lucky me, i got tickets for the match.....Leitrim were only allocated 500 tickets, 200 for were i live.....this match means just as much as the all ireland to us!!

i have tickets!!!!


----------



## momomo (23 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*

i cant believe there wont be tickets coming through ticketmaster.
A semi final and we have to share the grounds.

I thought the GAA were supposed to be good at making money!


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Aug 2006)

*Re: match tickets---help*



momomo said:


> i cant believe there wont be tickets coming through ticketmaster.
> A semi final and we have to share the grounds.
> 
> I thought the GAA were supposed to be good at making money!


 
In fairness I dont think Leitrim and Louth will impinge much on the Dubs (thems what cant drink up in time  ), some of the Tommy Murphy Cup games (the final Leitrim & Louth are playing in) were played on Tuesday nights with county teams not including lads playing club championship the following weekend. 1 man & his dog type thing from a spectators point of view so little enough loss of revenue. 

However the GAA have to try to promote the games in weaker counties (this applies a bit more to hurling wheres there a genuine point to the 2nd and 3rd tier championships and where things are taken a wee bit more seriously), giving them a game in Croker is a worthwhile goal in this regard, and sure its all a cunning and devious ploy to take over the world (well, more to keep the association thriving)


----------



## dats_right (23 Aug 2006)

wwwhttp://www.londonexternal.ac.uk/prospective_students/postgraduate/laws/index.shtml
wwwhttp://www.londonexternal.ac.uk/prospective_students/postgraduate/laws/index.shtml


----------



## RonanC (23 Aug 2006)

I heard a very good rumour (if there is one) that Bank of Ireland got 10,000 tickets for this game..


----------



## Magoo (23 Aug 2006)

On a related point, can anyone explain how looking for information on GAA tickets is fine but attemping to do the same for Riverdance http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=34889 somehow constitutes a breach of the posting guidelines????


----------



## macnas (24 Aug 2006)

*suzie duff's seat*

Hi Suzie,


 Did you consider asking the sponsors Bank of Ireland for a pair of tickets. Worth a try. Ask your local Bank manager.


----------



## IrishGunner (24 Aug 2006)

Just got 4 tickets for myself mind you I have been at all the games, even Longford

It was a struggle but we managed. 

They are as scarce as a mountain in Holland and yes the corporates & band wagons are jumping on board

At the westmeath game 'alleged' fans were shouting come on no 6 no 5 etc

Anyway good luck in your search most stones I have overturned looking for them


----------



## MsGinger (25 Aug 2006)

These are also hard to find in the west - even though there are three of the western teams playing on Sunday....


----------

